# SA: Port Adelaide Mulloway



## GringoZ (Jan 3, 2010)

The other night, I missed a good run and was fuming with myself. I'd been chasing Mulloway in the Port River system for many months with no success. How could I miss the run!

Don't get me wrong, I consider catching fish a bonus. I've really enjoyed the outings on my kayak, getting away from everybody and everything, enjoying the serenity of the mangroves, just being out there. I don't know why I didn't get a kayak sooner in life. I don't even mind the abundance of mozzies during the warmer months. My wife and kids are starting to question whether I am actually going fishing. Mates are questioning my sanity fishing alone at night in a kayak. But I enjoy it.

However, I'd put in a lot of effort for no large fish (I am not including some large stingrays that I caught and released). I've fished the Outer Harbour breakwater, the Outer Harbour wharves, Pelican Point, the North Arm, many different mangrove creeks (these are bit spooky by yourself at night on a kayak), Inner Port Adelaide and West Lakes and in 12 months I have only had two decent runs that I can say with some confidence that were mulloway. The first time the knot to the swivel slipped! On this particularly cold night I had dozed off in the kayak and was too late with the strike - bugger!

Anyway, the tide was about to ebb so I had to shift the anchor to keep the kayak on the drop off. I repositioned myself and threw out a miserly squid bait. I hadn't even been able to catch some live bait so it was likely that my record of poor fishing performances would continue.

I then got a run on the small overhead reel. I let the line peel off a bit before striking. The strike came up solid and I was in for fight, hoping that the fish wasn't going to ambush me against the nearby structure.

After a few runs, I finally had a mulloway next to the kayak. It was bit bigger than I anticipated considering the fight it put up. Now what do I do? There isn't much room in the kayak. The landing net I had, only covered the fish up to the gills! Mental note, get myself a gaff or lip grips. Oh well, landing net over its head, grip on the tail and heave on board - doesn't leave much room on the kayak! Another mental note - must consider re-organizing the kayak.

Forget the logistics - I'VE GOT MYSELF A DECENT FISH !!!!. At last I'm Happy, Happy, Happy. After all the effort I've put in I've got a fish and I'm Happy, Happy, Happy. The camera on the phone was useless - bugger, no photo whilst on kayak - another note, buy decent camera. Did I mention that I was Happy catching a decent fish (I think you get the gist).

Isn't it funny how I've already forgotten about all the long lonely cold and/or mozzie plagued nights not catching anything because I'm Happy, Happy, Happy!

I think my wife and kids are right, I must be mad!
Who cares, I'm Happy, Happy, Happy.

The fish measured 105cm and weighed just over 10kg (22.5lbs).
Not a huge fish, but I don't care because I'm Happy, Happy, Happy!

Carlo


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice fish Carlo. Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yeah ......well done Carlo ! Enjoy the buzz.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Well done. Reckon the wife must have been pleased to eventually see the rewards of your efforts.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Fella, that is a fantastic catch and potentially the biggest yak-caught Mullie in SA to date! Well done


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Persistence pays off. Thanks for the motivation boost. Great fish.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Big D said:


> potentially the biggest yak-caught Mullie in SA to date! Well done


Not quite. 








This one caught by Skipper Tony in the Port River.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done mate, I bet you forgot all the hours for no result when you saw it yakside.
Even the half runs and the drop hits are forgottten :twisted: :twisted:  
Put in the effort and you will be rewarded    
well done again
coatsey1


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well Done mate!

Its a lot of years since I fished down that way. (then for very few fish)

I enjoyed your report, and hope to see more tales of Wooo Hooo! in the months to come.

Welcome to the forum

cheers andybear


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats Carlo, always good to read of someone putting in the hard yards for a long time then achieving their goal, and you deserve to feel happy with your catch.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day Carlo,

Congratulations on a great capture. Just goes yo show you should never give up on a dream.

Cheers. Steve.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

well done mate 
quite a journey but the end was sweet


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Love your report Carlo.
I was happy,happy,happy just reading it.
Well Done.
paul


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Top catch mate, makes all those long hours worth it 8)

*****


----------



## Chritta (Mar 23, 2011)

It's always reassuring when effort is finally rewarded with a really nice fish- there is hope for all!

The amount of "it was a test cast", "last cast before I chucked in the gear" etc stories that come out with a big hook up and landed fish!


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Mate thats awesome, been thinking of having a serious crack at mully's lately and that has just pushed me over the edge.


----------



## calibraman (Apr 29, 2008)

Well done buddy.

I regularly fish the river and north arm creeks myself.

Pm me and perhaps I'll see ya on the water sometime.

I gotta admit the mozzies turn me away sometimes, it gets pretty crazy out there sometimes


----------

